# I Still OWN your Mind Cunt



## azza1971 (Jan 4, 2016)

Griffith, I?m BACK BITCH!!!!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 4, 2016)

you forget your password? whats up with the new profile


----------



## charley (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Jan 4, 2016)

thats what I was thinking


----------



## charley (Jan 4, 2016)

.. heck , you know that Azza can't spell that good & has a hard time putting a sentence together ....


----------



## Riles (Jan 4, 2016)

as proof, reveal your ass hole, we know there can be only one, proof is in the bloody catchers mitt


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 5, 2016)

charley said:


> .. heck , you know that Azza can't spell that good & has a hard time putting a sentence together ....


thats true but now the forum automatically spell checks for you. so its hard to tell


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 5, 2016)

Riles said:


> as proof, reveal your ass hole, we know there can be only one, proof is in the bloody catchers mitt


please no, for the love of god


----------



## charley (Jan 5, 2016)

it was a fake , 4 posts & gone .........    [I did rep him ,to encourage his insanity]


----------



## Intense (Jan 5, 2016)

Azza more than likely got robbed and murdered by a black tranny.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 5, 2016)

Intense said:


> Azza more than likely got robbed and murdered by a black tranny.


abo trannys, do they exist?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 6, 2016)

i tried getting my password sent to my email, it never comes, I?m not showing my pooper again either, of course its me, I?ve moved house though, i cam mention all kinds of insults i gave Griffith and KOS the fat fuck, last time i was logged on here, the fat cunt had lost weight, and his missus got booted for stealing prescription drugs, i just find it funny how Griffith still thinks of me like years later, get a life cunt, you and your two dollar Gook, or go back to the cross and beg for cock.


----------



## Riles (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome home


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 11, 2016)

wheres Griff the pole smoking tranny fucka?


----------



## Watson (Jan 11, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> wheres Griff the pole smoking tranny fucka?



gimmick!


----------

